# My "OLD ELECTRICALS" Box -1



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Hummmmmmmm!! The gap at the end is for a much NEEDED cone!

Can anyone help?!? Pleeeeease?










Rob....


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice collection you have there but NO!! artytime:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

A jealousy inducing collection to be sure


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

I really NEED a cone.

Oh! And a diver of course.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Great little bunch of electricals there, Rob, and nice to have a gap ready too fill. BUT, whatever is a "cone" when it is at home?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

> Great little bunch of electricals there, Rob, and nice to have a gap ready too fill. BUT, whatever is a "cone" when it is at home?


 These are "cones"....Omega f300s. Called "cones" due their round, sloping cases:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes please, Rob. Delicious! You definitely need one of those.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Silver Hawk said:


> These are "cones"....Omega f300s. Called "cones" due their round, sloping cases:


 Please tell me that one of these is for sale. Please?.............Pretty please??

Rob....


----------



## Captain Crandall (Sep 25, 2016)

Oh wow that is the first time i've ever seen one of those !

I like them, Did they ever come for the factory with a bracelet instead of a strap ?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Both, there are designs with 2 lug widths and different crown locations. I may be tempted to part with one, I will be in touch Rob if I get a minute, busy day ahead!


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

A fine collection you have , one of those cones would fit in nicely . :thumbsup:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Tazmo61 said:


> A fine collection you have , one of those cones would fit in nicely . :thumbsup:


 Take a look at Paul's website for info on these and a glimpse at the full extent of his hummer passion/lunacy  :

http://electric-watches.co.uk/


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Padders said:


> Take a look at Paul's website for info on these and a glimpse at *the full extent of his hummer passion/lunacy*  :
> 
> http://electric-watches.co.uk/


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Thank you for the link Padders , crikey I didn't realise robden was so passionate about hummers . There some lovely looking hummers though and they are accurate . The cones are gorgeous looking robden , I can see why you would like one in your collection . I take my hat off to you , that is a fine collection of hummers .


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Tazmo61 said:


> Thank you for the link Padders , crikey I didn't realise robden was so passionate about hummers . There some lovely looking hummers though and they are accurate . The cones are gorgeous looking robden , I can see why you would like one in your collection . I take my hat off to you , that is a fine collection of hummers .


 Thanks Taz.

I bought one to try and now it's too late, I'm doomed.

My fingers are very firmly crossed that Padders will part with one.

Rob....


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

robden said:


> Thanks Taz.
> 
> I bought one to try and now it's too late, I'm doomed.
> 
> ...


 I would be the same if i purchased a super compressor , i know i must resist :yes: :laugh: .


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Padders said:


> Both, there are designs with 2 lug widths and different crown locations. I may be tempted to part with one, I will be in touch Rob if I get a minute, busy day ahead!


 Sorry I forgot............thanks Dave.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Get in! :yahoo: . Just bought a cone. Thanks Dave.

Now the long wait.............until Thursday.

Rob....


----------



## Captain Crandall (Sep 25, 2016)

Did you get a complete watch ?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Captain Crandall said:


> Did you get a complete watch ?


 Yes.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice one Rob, looking forward to the pics :yes:


----------



## Captain Crandall (Sep 25, 2016)

robden said:


> Yes.


 I can't wait to see it, I really like the "cone" watches and i didn't even know they existed until this thread !

Is yours going to have a band or bracelet ?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Captain Crandall said:


> I can't wait to see it, I really like the "cone" watches and i didn't even know they existed until this thread !
> 
> Is yours going to have a band or bracelet ?


 Bracelet.


----------



## Captain Crandall (Sep 25, 2016)

robden said:


> Bracelet.


 Oh cool, is it the same thick solid looking bracelets like in your picture ?

I like a good solid bracelet much better that any kind of a band.....


----------



## Captain Crandall (Sep 25, 2016)

There is a cone on ebay, can i post a link to it here ?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

I would think so.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Don't forget about the The Omega f300 Cone Topic......


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Silver Hawk said:


> Don't forget about the The Omega f300 Cone Topic......


 Thanks Paul, I didn't know about that.

Rob....


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Silver Hawk said:


> Don't forget about the The Omega f300 Cone Topic......


 Oh while you're there Paul, if you still are, I've seen some movements without the little plate/plaque on, or just blank. Is there a reason for this or are they iffy?

Rob....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

robden said:


> Oh while you're there Paul, if you still are, I've seen some movements without the little plate/plaque on, or just blank. Is there a reason for this or are they iffy?
> 
> Rob....


 They're only glued on...and sometimes fall off.


----------



## Captain Crandall (Sep 25, 2016)

Here's the cone on Ebay.....

Ebay Cone

Opps that one sold but here's another one.....

Ebay Cone Watch


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Captain Crandall said:


> Here's the cone on Ebay.....
> 
> Ebay Cone
> 
> ...


 There are always plenty of Cones on eBay...they are not rare --- despite what sellers might tell you!


----------



## Captain Crandall (Sep 25, 2016)

Oh, I just had never seen one before this thread but now that I know what they are I guess i'll start seeing them around...


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Crandall if you are willing to give £850 for a cone like they are asking in that second listing then I am sure Rob will oblige. In fact at that price, Paul (above) may sell you a dozen!

ps are you sure you aren't Accutronistis?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> There are always plenty of Cones on eBay...they are not rare --- despite what sellers might tell you!


 But... that ebay advert clearly states.... "RARE vintage Omega".... :angry:

Just out of interest @Silver Hawk did you make up and sell all of the cases you had in the previous photo?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Davey P said:


> But... that ebay advert clearly states.... "RARE vintage Omega".... :angry:
> 
> Just out of interest @Silver Hawk did you make up and sell all of the cases you had in the previous photo?


 I like the adverts that say "Rare" or "Very rare" and then notice that they have four or five for sale.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Padders said:


> Crandall if you are willing to give £850 for a cone like they are asking in that second listing then I am sure Rob will oblige. In fact at that price, Paul (above) may sell you a dozen!
> 
> ps are you sure you aren't Accutronistis?


 Sorry I've been a bit slow to reply. I've been cleaning up all my Cones and getting them ready to sell for £850.

:laugh:


----------



## Captain Crandall (Sep 25, 2016)

Padders said:


> Crandall if you are willing to give £850 for a cone like they are asking in that second listing then I am sure Rob will oblige. In fact at that price, Paul (above) may sell you a dozen!
> 
> ps are you sure you aren't Accutronistis?


 I really like the cones but i don't have that kind of money

ps Yes i'm sure



Silver Hawk said:


> Sorry I've been a bit slow to reply. I've been cleaning up all my Cones and getting them ready to sell for £850.
> 
> :laugh:


 What would you consider a fair price for a cone in great shape with a bracelet ?


----------



## Captain Crandall (Sep 25, 2016)

Anyone ?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Captain Crandall said:


> Anyone ?


 A really good one. £500ish?


----------



## Captain Crandall (Sep 25, 2016)

robden said:


> A really good one. £500ish?


 So around $600 US ?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

What's happened here then??

Rob....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I deleted the nonscence posts by The Captain and Bobee, sick of them. If it continues I'll ban both of them.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roy said:


> I deleted the nonscence posts by The Captain and Bobee, sick of them. If it continues I'll ban both of them.


 Get in! :bash:


----------



## Captain Crandall (Sep 25, 2016)

What I would like to know is how many models came with this kind of bracelet and what is the rarest model that came with this bracelet ?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Roy said:


> I deleted the nonscence posts by The Captain and Bobee, sick of them. If it continues I'll ban both of them.


 Oh! I see.

I thought they had taken my advice and got a room somewhere. :thumbs_up:

Rob....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> I deleted the nonscence posts by The Captain and Bobee, sick of them. If it continues I'll ban both of them.


 Good on you Roy...it was driving me bonkers. :thumbs_up:


----------

